# S550 tyres



## lagori (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi All,

I've finally collected my 1988 S550 and I'm slowly realising how much money I'm likely to have to spend over and above the purchase price to get her ship shape (which is alot more than I thought...) and ready for a trip over winter.

On tyres - I cannot for the life of me find suitably sized tyres that are suitable for winter on the continent. Quite a few recommendations on here, but every one I look at doesn't seem to work based on the rim size for the 550 being 14". Also, could be me being foolish, but the tyre info doesn't seem to match what I'm being asked on the various purchase websites (my current tyres read 205R14C 109/1070 8PR). Doesn't seem to be anything that matches what I'm asked for on profile and speed rating.

Can anyone offer any insight as to what they've done with their Hymers for winter? We will be getting through the likes of Germany so it looks like I do need to change out whats on the van already sadly.

Cheers
Lagori


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

http://www.camskill.co.uk/m90b0s167..._205_80_14_205_80R14_R14_inch_-_205_14_205R14

Those are the size you quote, but winter tyres only seem to go up to 195/14.

http://www.camskill.co.uk/m108b0s14..._195_80_14_195_80R14_R14_inch_-_195_14_195R14

You would need to check if the load index of 106 is heavy enough.


----------



## lagori (Apr 23, 2014)

Stanner said:


> http://www.camskill.co.uk/m90b0s1673p0/Van_Tyres_-_Trailer_Tyres_-_Caravan_Tyres_-_Motorhome_Tyres_-_Minibus_Tyres_-_14_inch_R14_inch_-_205_80_14_205_80R14_R14_inch_-_205_14_205R14
> 
> Those are the size you quote, but winter tyres only seem to go up to 195/14.
> 
> ...


Thanks Stanner - not sure how I might go about finding that out...(any ideas welcome!).


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

You need to know the maximum allowed load on each axle (A) (????kg)

Then multiply the load index figure for the tyre (106 = 950kg) x 2 to get the carrying capacity of both tyres (B) 950x2= 1900kg

If (A) is less than (B) the tyres should be OK - if (A) is greater than (B) you would be illegal.

So if the rating plate (VIN) plate on your van shows that EACH axle has a maximum loading of less than 1900kg the 195/14 winter tyres should be OK to use. 

That is just my interpretation of the situation, not a legal opinion. It would be prudent to contact the technical dept of the makers of the tyres you choose to ask their expert opinion.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Is it a Vario Chassis?

I think you might be better opting for new wheels and tyres.

Trev


----------



## lagori (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks both.

Stanner - thanks. Not sure how I'll find out as my manual (downloaded, not original) doesn't seem to detail this info, but will look around.

teemyob - no, its too old for the Vario chassis I believe - its 1988.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Varios were 16" or 17.5" rims.

608D and similar were also 16".

308D and similar were 15" by memory 

205R14C 109/1070 8PR isn't all of the spec, the aspect ratio is missing:

205/60R14C 109/1070 8PR
205/65R14C 109/1070 8PR
205/75R14C 109/1070 8PR

The 60, 65 and 70 are the aspect ratio between width and height of the tyre.

Peter


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

listerdiesel said:


> 205R14C 109/1070 8PR isn't all of the spec, the aspect ratio is missing:


No - if the aspect ratio is not given it is 80 by default.

80 may or may not be shown.

As shown at the top of this page.

http://www.camskill.co.uk/m90b0s167..._205_80_14_205_80R14_R14_inch_-_205_14_205R14

Size is shown in 4 different formats.


> R14" - 205/80/14, 205/80R14
> R14" - 205/14, 205R14


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

OK, thanks for the correction, something new learned  

Peter


----------



## djp30 (Jan 9, 2012)

Not many in that size but they do exist.

http://www.oponeo.co.uk/tyres/winter-tyres-205-80-r14

Or perhaps if you can go slightly wider to 215?

http://ears.co.uk/tyres/toyo-h09-va...9-112-110r-winter-van-tyre-4981910830337.html


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

djp30 said:


> Or perhaps if you can go slightly wider to 215?
> 
> http://ears.co.uk/tyres/toyo-h09-va...9-112-110r-winter-van-tyre-4981910830337.html


I'd certainly go for those if possible.

I have 09's on my van - good tyres.


----------



## lagori (Apr 23, 2014)

thanks Stanner.

So I've managed to find the info on the tyres - I'm ready to order. Currently in Cumbria shortly to head into West Scotland. Does anyone have any recommendations for tyre buying / fitting?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

lagori said:


> tCurrently in Cumbria


Camskill are in Cumbria - Whitehaven to be exact, give them a call see what they can offer.

http://www.camskill.co.uk/about.php


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Camskill will ship tyres anywhere in the country, we have bought tyres that way from them.

Peter


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

listerdiesel said:


> Camskill will ship tyres anywhere in the country, we have bought tyres that way from them.
> 
> Peter


But if you are in Cumbria why pay to have them shipped anywhere when Camskill have a depot there and will fit them there and then?


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

OP's original location was in London, I don't know if he is still in Cumbria or now in Scotland or indeed back in London.

Peter


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

listerdiesel said:


> OP's original location was in London, I don't know if he is still in Cumbria or now in Scotland or indeed back in London.
> 
> Peter


The post I replied to said this...................



> I'm ready to order. *Currently in Cumbria* shortly to head into West Scotland. Does anyone have any recommendations for tyre buying / fitting?


That is why I replied as I did.

Why have tyres chase you around the country when you may well be very near their depot?


----------



## lagori (Apr 23, 2014)

thanks guys.

I've ordered from Camskill - although they have said it will take minimum 4 days to get the tyres. By this time I will have left Cumbria, but ordered anyway as their pricing was best (along with good advice and actually the only people who suggested they could get me a winter tyre that would fit).

Having to get the tyres then shipped onto somewhere else for fitting as Camskill said they no longer offer fitting. No matter, spoke to a Kwik Fit on route to the ferry and delivering the tyres there to go on the day before I travel.

Thanks guys - especially listerdiesel and Stanner - really appreciate the advice.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Love it when all goes to plan and there is a splendid thanks in reply.

cabby


----------

